

VPS Showdown - jesseread
http://dodgydev.net/post/85536330/vps-showdown

======
axod
Additional bandwidth on slicehost is 30c/GB. Linode is 10c/GB. That's quite a
difference if you're using a lot of bandwidth.

One thing that amuses me is that on both, it's actually cheaper to buy more
VPS's, and use the pooled bandwidth, than pay for additional bandwidth. On
Linode it's only a rounding error cheaper, but on slicehost it's significantly
cheaper to just buy another VPS and never use it.

------
st3fan
Wow. Insane prices for bandwidth. I had no idea that still existed. I get a
terabyte of traffic with my 12 EURO VPS in Germany at
<http://www.hosteurope.com>

~~~
bk
I would use them, but their data center is located in Germany, which really
sucks latency wise for Asian traffic.

What latency do you get between DE and US?

Also, I tend to saturate ram much faster than bandwidth, so getting cheap ram
can be more important. It all depends on the use case of course.

------
callmeed
I never had a chance to try linode–I've been so pleased with Slicehost since
trying them that I never had a reason to try another VPS.

Given that, I'm curious to know if Rackspace considered linode when they
acquired slicehost.

~~~
justinweiss
I'm the exact opposite -- I bought my linode slice when Slicehost had a
waiting list, and haven't had a reason to look at anything else in the two
years (or so) since.

------
ejs
I have been using slicehost for only about a month and have to say I am very
happy. I find the control panel to be great too, very simple and to the point.

Yesterday I resized the size from 256 to 512 and was really impressed at how
well it went. Took all of about 15 minutes, with about 3 minutes (or less I
was not paying much attention) of downtime.

It seems to me that either service is good enough that once people pick one
they just stick with it.

------
jawngee
The difference between Slicehost's highest mem/cpu slice and Linodes is
significant. So much so, I wouldn't even consider going with Linode if I need
to scale my slices up to something beefier.

~~~
gommm
Do you have prices for the high mem/cpu linode nodes? the article only lists
until 2880mb mem for linode and says to contact them for the higher plans...

------
rickharrison
Ive tried both and so far I find slicehost to be much more efficient
especially because I dont need to install a 64 bit operating system.

~~~
asb
I don't follow - Linode supports both 32 bit and 64 bit distributions, while
Slicehost only officially supports 64 bit.

~~~
rickharrison
That was a typo. I definitely meant to say linode.

------
webfabric
linode has been in the game before vps became a common word in the hosting
biz. usermode days and they haven't fell off!

